# Help me upgrade!



## clg82 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey everyone, long story short went 4X4 with a couple of my buddies that have Jeeps.....Needless to say they could climb terrain at ease and I was having quite a hard time a couple of hills without putting it in 4L and really getting on it to get up.......I have a 1993 4X4 4 cylinder hardbody that is stock........Where should I start upgrading (tires, lift etc?) so that I can crawl with the best of them.....thanks for any help in advance....~Chris


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

1st, the 4 cyl is underpowered. you will need to use 4L. I would start with getting a LSD or locker for the rear axle. depending on what gears you have (check your axle code on the door jamb) you may want to upgrade those as well. what size tires are you running right now?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

might also try going to nissan4wheelers.com
I am sure they could help you also


----------



## clg82 (Jul 30, 2010)

dvdswanson said:


> 1st, the 4 cyl is underpowered. you will need to use 4L. I would start with getting a LSD or locker for the rear axle. depending on what gears you have (check your axle code on the door jamb) you may want to upgrade those as well. what size tires are you running right now?


I am currently using the stock size right now......But have been looking to upgrade to a bigger threaded tire for the same size....would tha be good or would I just be throwing my money away? Excuse my newbieism but what is an LSD or locker for the rear axle? the axle code i have in the door jam I have now is currently HG43 not sure what that means if you could explain I would appreciate it.......I was amazed at the fact that those jeeps were just cruising along up those hills in 4H while I was getting stuck and then having to get back down the hill and putting it in 4L while the waited....lol


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

HG43 is the H233B axle with a 4.3:1 ratio. pretty standard. if you are going to a 31" tire you will notice a power loss especially when driving up hills on the road. LSD is a limited slip differential and a locker basically locks the differential to apply power to both wheels on the axle. currently you should have an open differential (some HBs came with a LSD but I think they were v6s) which means one tire receives power. if it comes off the ground you don't move. LSDs have clutches inside which "limits" a spinning tire and applies power to the other wheel.

as I said before the 4cyl is underpowered, your buddies in the jeeps have a 6 or 8 cyl depending on the model allowing enough power in 4H. or they could be playing with you too. 

regardless, offroading is 90% driver ability and 10% vehicle. it just takes time in learning what the capabilities of the vehicle and yourself.

as SPEEDO suggested a website, there are quite a few others for nissans too.
Nissan Wheelers - Home
Nissan Parts, Nissan Truck Parts, Nissan Suspension Kits, 4x4 Parts | 4x4parts.com
RONIN Wheelers
Nissan 4x4 Truck Parts & Accessories | Rugged Rocks Off Road


----------



## clg82 (Jul 30, 2010)

dvdswanson said:


> HG43 is the H233B axle with a 4.3:1 ratio. pretty standard. if you are going to a 31" tire you will notice a power loss especially when driving up hills on the road. LSD is a limited slip differential and a locker basically locks the differential to apply power to both wheels on the axle. currently you should have an open differential (some HBs came with a LSD but I think they were v6s) which means one tire receives power. if it comes off the ground you don't move. LSDs have clutches inside which "limits" a spinning tire and applies power to the other wheel.
> 
> as I said before the 4cyl is underpowered, your buddies in the jeeps have a 6 or 8 cyl depending on the model allowing enough power in 4H. or they could be playing with you too.
> 
> ...


Thanks DVD from talking to a couple other guys on those sites they suggest the rear locker first and foremost, and than maybe tires with some hefty tread on them.....good idea?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

kill 2 with one stone, find a pathy in a junkyard with HG46 axle code and a LSD. if it has rear disc brakes it would be a plus. but you can get the 3rd member (the piece that bolts to the driveline and into the axle housing) and it will bolt right in your axle. if you do this, be sure to get the frt axle as well. pathys have the R200 frt axle which is a tad stronger than the R180 you have currently.

tires would definitely be a 1st choice for ground clearance. are you planing on any kind of lift?


----------



## clg82 (Jul 30, 2010)

dvdswanson said:


> kill 2 with one stone, find a pathy in a junkyard with HG46 axle code and a LSD. if it has rear disc brakes it would be a plus. but you can get the 3rd member (the piece that bolts to the driveline and into the axle housing) and it will bolt right in your axle. if you do this, be sure to get the frt axle as well. pathys have the R200 frt axle which is a tad stronger than the R180 you have currently.
> 
> tires would definitely be a 1st choice for ground clearance. are you planing on any kind of lift?


I'm not planning any kind of lift anytime soon just some deeper tread on the same size tire that I currently have (stock)


----------

